

Show HN: Twitter through the eyes of famous investors/founders - austenallred
http://theireyes.austenallred.com/pages/viewlist

======
DaKK
I think Twitter used to have a feature like this but they killed it. ps,
"twitter" is spelled wrong in the title... if you care.

